# is the harbor freight 18 Gauge Brad Air Nailer OK ?



## Jeff-1961 (Aug 12, 2015)

just got my compressor and framer for deck and fence repair . got a lattice job sooner than i thought and want a cheap brad nailer . i'll picture frame for the lattice using PT 2x2s and attach the lattice from behind with 2 inch brads from the front (so i don't have to crawl under the deck) being very careful of my fingers (all fasteners will be galvanized) . did it that way for many years with a paslode cordless nailer . looks like i can get the 68021 version (none stapler but does not booger the wood) for about $15 with a %20 off coupon and it gets good comments on amazon and youtube . i'm not planning on doing interior trim , but i don't want something that's gonna be jamming up or a daily basis . it's not worth 15 cents if i'm wasting time having to fix it ....

it it OK ? it doesn't need to be great , just pretty much dependable .
thanks , jeff


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure if it is the same one, but I had th e n purple one years ago.

I ran the whizz out of it. Put it this way, I have many more problems with my Hitachi than I ever had with the HF one. For the price, get it and try it.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

buy 2


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Yes it works great. I used one for a few years with zero issues. I only bought a different brand with a non marking tip this year, because the nose will leave impressions on soft woods.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the HF 18 ga nailer/stapler. The "staple" dent sucks for nails so that gun collects dust. 

Then again, staples are probably good for lattice.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I know someone who has had one for years and no problems ever. Mark is right about the dent but most of the time you can shoot at an angle and avoid it. I remember doing projects with him and if I forgot mine I'd use his and it sometimes is a little annoying. Overall good gun though


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing with HF but if I look for cheap I usually get Freeman.


----------



## Jeff-1961 (Aug 12, 2015)

correct me if i'm wrong , but i get the impression the brad/stapler boogers/dents wood (because it has a wide plunger to spread the force across the staple head to keep it from collapsing in the middle) but the just brad nailer does not (just shows a little hole in the videos) . am i correct on that or did i misunderstand something ? and am i correct in assuming seating depth can be adjusted by raising or lowering the air pressure ???

i won't be doing inside trim , but may install some fir porch rails and don't want them boogered up before they're painted .


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Jeff-1961 said:


> correct me if i'm wrong , but i get the impression the brad/stapler boogers/dents wood (because it has a wide plunger to spread the force across the staple head to keep it from collapsing in the middle) but the just brad nailer does not (just shows a little hole in the videos) . am i correct on that or did i misunderstand something ? and am i correct in assuming seating depth can be adjusted by raising or lowering the air pressure ???
> 
> i won't be doing inside trim , but may install some fir porch rails and don't want them boogered up before they're painted .


You are correct.


----------



## Jeff-1961 (Aug 12, 2015)

thanks dude . 
staples would be better for lattice if i were nailing from the lattice side (back) , but i'll be brad nailing with 2 inchers from the front centering them over the edge of the lattice with my fingers wide and clear of the brad coming out the back through the lattice ... then use my finger to bend the brad over so the lattice doesn't just slip off . i don't have the back or knees to be crawling under decks or porches anymore ....  . if i absolutely have to the price will be adjusted to compensate for my discomfort ! LOL


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Unless I'm just doing a minor repair I don't use anything but SS on exteriors if possible.


----------



## Jeff-1961 (Aug 12, 2015)

i know they changed the chemicals a few years ago in the pressure treating process to eliminate the arsenic fears and the new stuff eats regular nails fast . does it eat the galvanized nails too ? if i need to get SS brads i will , but i'll be using hitachi 30 degree ringed HDG for decking and framing , not gonna spend the bucks on SS for those .


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The customer spends the big bucks on the proper materials, not you.

I would use a stapler on the lathe. I don't see it holding long with 18 guage brads. Normally don't you just staple it up and then trim it with 1x cedar or such to cover the staples?


----------



## Jeff-1961 (Aug 12, 2015)

galvanized nails are approved (proper) fasteners for pressure treated lumber in Virginia .

we would picture frame for the lattice , cut the lattice to size and install it behind the picture framing , shoot a 2 inch or longer brad from the front piercing the lattice behind it and then bend the excess brad over to keep the lattice from sliding off , quick and easy . never had a issue doing it that way . the only time we had to cover fasteners (staples) with strips was when putting screen or screen porches .


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I won't buy anything from them that has moving parts anymore..............All else, yes. 

Bought their brad nailer about 12 yrs ago. Made it half way through one job.


----------



## Jeff-1961 (Aug 12, 2015)

got the brad nailer today , it was less than $16 with tax , also went by lowes and got some 2 inch galvanized brads . i'll give it a test run tomorrow with a 2x4 to make sure i didn't get a lemon , my understanding is if it works the first few days it'll most likely keep working , bad ones typically fail out of the box or shortly thereafter .


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> I won't buy anything from them that has moving parts anymore..............All else, yes.
> 
> Bought their brad nailer about 12 yrs ago. Made it half way through one job.


I have done rally well with the multi tools. Bought 2 the first time, cause I feared one would die and I would have a back up. Added another one later. Think I paid 15 bucks each. @ out of 3 going strong after 3 years. The 10" brick/tile saw is also nice. More duds than winners though there.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

they don't have no-mar tips on those HF brad nailers...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I did buy a palm nailer at HF and it works like any other palm nailer so far


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I won't buy anything from them that has moving parts anymore..............All else, yes.





Warren said:


> I have done rally well with the multi tools. Bought 2 the first time, cause I feared one would die and I would have a back up. Added another one later. Think I paid 15 bucks each. @ out of 3 going strong after 3 years. The 10" brick/tile saw is also nice. More duds than winners though there.


About every ob I work at I see a HF tool of some sort. Multi tool being the most.

I do love their store. :thumbsup::thumbsup: And they have saved me a lot of money on disposable items needed on many jobs I do. I just shy away from some of their products.


----------

